# Can you set up a Dirted tank with organically fertilised potting soil



## mik778866 (Aug 22, 2014)

I know the general principle is to use unfertilised soil in dirt tanks. But if one had to use a potting soil that contains organic compost, pine bark and organic slow release fertiliser, would that be a problem?

[censored]


----------



## cg49me (Oct 25, 2014)

Not entirely true. If you used "unfertilized" soil and mineralize it yourself, you're basically creating your own fertilized soil. Miracle Gro Organic Choice Potting Mix is a hugely popular aquarium dirt.

Generally, the word "organic" is favorable when choosing a dirt substrate for your tank. It usually means there aren't any artificial chemicals included. You may have problems with ammonia leaching into the water, but if you're setting up a new tank, that'll merely help initiate the cycling process. Also, if you plant heavily initially, your plants will love it. Just make sure your ammonia levels come down before adding any critters.

As far as being concerned over "slow release fertilizer", the DIY root tabs that most everyone puts together are composed of exactly that.


----------



## Aqua nut (Jul 5, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIXMeysnBv8
Watch this video.
It's all about the phosphates..


----------



## mik778866 (Aug 22, 2014)

Ok. I set up the tank and capped it (a week ago). Everybody is saying i should have mineralised the soil first ( but too late for that now). One good thing, the soil packet was left open for about a year at one corner outside my house, and was slightly moist, before i used it for the tank. You think if i use seachem prime for one month, togeather with 50% weekly water changes, that will sort ammonia issues?


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Just let nature do its job. Did you plant? Test for ammonia and nitrites daily. I set up 3 dirt tanks recently and that's what I did.


----------



## mik778866 (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes. Planted.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

You don't need to mineralize it. The plants and microbes in the soil will do that for you over time. Just dump it straight from the bag into the tank and cap it. Organic potting mixes are preferred because they don't contain synthetic fertilizers or wetting agents. I and a lot of other people have used organic potting mixes (MGOCPM) that contain composted chicken poop with no issues.

Skip the seachem prime for ammonia. Just do water changes to bring down the ammonia and add some fast growing stems and floating plants.


----------



## mik778866 (Aug 22, 2014)

Ok thanks


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I've used MGOPM, got it in the off season last year for real cheap. So far I've only used it in my bubble bowl pico, but I'm tempted to pull out everything from the 55g and set down some soil.. or possibly my 20g long (currently not sure what I want to do with it.. using as a temp quarantine atm) with a soil base and try a (mostly) carpeted tank.. anyways I ramble. Its great stuff, the only thing to note is it does leech ammonia when first setup, so unless you do extreme dense planting right off the bat.. best to let it cycle for a few weeks and do water changes to remove ammonia to avoid algae blooms. I think the same thing happens when using new eco complete, amazonia, and other fertilizer infused substrates.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

The ammonia at first is good. Helps get the nitrifying bacteria off to a good start.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Agree, got my sponge filter partly cycled in a cycled tank (next to a filter) then put it in soil based tank to finish off. Did great. Its just something to be mindful of, don't put fish (or shrimp) in first day and go a week without a water change.. may have dead pet from the raised ammonia.


----------



## mik778866 (Aug 22, 2014)

I got my water tested. Ammonia zero. And i did not do a water change for last 3 days. Im sure that means i can add fish


----------



## mik778866 (Aug 22, 2014)

But i used the filter of another established tank


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Test for nitrites as well.


----------



## mik778866 (Aug 22, 2014)

The guy at the pet store said if ammonia is fine, nitrites should also be fine. But i should have insisted. But gonna do weekly water changes for a month.


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

mik778866 said:


> The guy at the pet store said if ammonia is fine, nitrites should also be fine. But i should have insisted. But gonna do weekly water changes for a month.


That's not quite true. When initially setup, a tank will start producing ammonia. Then bacteria that can assimilate ammonia will appear and transform ammonia into nitrites. Now nitrites is a lovely food for another kind of bacteria that transform those nitrites into nitrates. Just search the web of nitrogen cycle. Nitrites are not good for fishes either. I lost fishes in very low nitrites amount.


----------



## mpg (May 28, 2014)

Do you need to cap the dirt or can you just use only that and if you can, is the water really dirty at first or no more than usual? Also, if I absolutely have to cap it, what would be the best cap substrate to use? And one more thing, what would be the best thickness of soil to use?


----------



## mpg (May 28, 2014)

Also do you plant and add water first than cap or do cap than add water and plants? Sorry for all the questions, I am setting up my first dirt tank


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

mpg said:


> Do you need to cap the dirt or can you just use only that and if you can, is the water really dirty at first or no more than usual? Also, if I absolutely have to cap it, what would be the best cap substrate to use? And one more thing, what would be the best thickness of soil to use?


You cap the dirt. You can use fine gravel or coarse sand. Nothing too fine nor too large.



mpg said:


> Also do you plant and add water first than cap or do cap than add water and plants? Sorry for all the questions, I am setting up my first dirt tank


Cap first, slowly fill up water about a third to half way up, plant, then fill the rest of the tank.


----------



## mpg (May 28, 2014)

Easy enough, thanks, im going to do it next weekend. Ill post pics when im done


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

mpg said:


> Do you need to cap the dirt or can you just use only that and if you can, is the water really dirty at first or no more than usual? Also, if I absolutely have to cap it, what would be the best cap substrate to use? And one more thing, what would be the best thickness of soil to use?


If you use sand, 3/4 inch thick. I use play sand. Some areas have probably less than 1/4 inch.

Keep some sand aside for "patching" spots after planting. 

I tried two methods, fill the tank partially and plant as well as plant then fill. I think I prefer plant then fill. But you want to start with shortest plants otherwise long ones gets in the way.

Oh and it's a myth that your water gets dirty with dirt (how funny that expression is) when filling up the tank. See by yourself.


----------



## mik778866 (Aug 22, 2014)

Is that a clamp light? I was thinking of using a spot light.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Monster Fish said:


> You cap the dirt. You can use fine gravel or coarse sand. Nothing too fine nor too large.
> 
> 
> 
> Cap first, slowly fill up water about a third to half way up, plant, then fill the rest of the tank.


It's not a must to cap. I've got a few tanks with no cap.


----------



## mik778866 (Aug 22, 2014)

For starters, Read this . http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Walstad_method . Download D Walstad free e book on setting up a shrimp tank. View Dustin dirted tank on you tube.


----------

